# Would I be robbed blind opening a non-resident account?



## italia (Jan 25, 2011)

2 questions about conto estero (non-resident accounts)...

1) What are the charges relative to the interest like for non-resident (conto estero) accounts? Would I be losing money every month having my cash stored in one of these non-resident accounts, even if I hardly used it?

2) Is there a maximum length of time you can have one of these accounts open? Somebody told me they are only designed for people staying in Italy up to 6 months... what if I want to keep my money in the account long after I left Italy? Say, for many yeeeeears..?

Advice and knowledge welcome!


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

you'd be crazy if you did. they charge a fortune and take a fixed bank charge off every month if you left your money in there for years it would diminish rapidly and you'd end up owing them!


----------

